# Plaiting up second horses



## icemaiden113 (1 November 2010)

I am having a debate with a friend of mine and thought I would ask the same question on here and see what peoples opinions are!

Do you plait second horses? If so why or why not. Also if they were hunt staff or masters would you? Opening meet different to others?

Just wondering what others think!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maesfen (1 November 2010)

As far as I'm concerned, from Opening Meet onwards until you start hill hunting in the spring, everything should be plaited.  This is especially applicable to Hunt Staff and Masters, they should be leading by example.


----------



## joe_carby (1 November 2010)

yep plaited all the way i personally dont sees the difference between 1st and 2nd horses ???? they are both there to be part of the hunting field and therefore should be turned out correctly


----------



## MissySmythe (1 November 2010)

joe_carby said:



			yep plaited all the way i personally dont sees the difference between 1st and 2nd horses ???? they are both there to be part of the hunting field and therefore should be turned out correctly
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Why on earth would anyone NOT plait second horses?


----------



## Eagle_day (1 November 2010)

MissySmythe said:



			Absolutely! Why on earth would anyone NOT plait second horses?
		
Click to expand...

Out of consideration for the staff, for one thing.  It is usual practice NOT to plait second horses.


----------



## k9h (1 November 2010)

Maesfen said:



			As far as I'm concerned, from Opening Meet onwards until you start hill hunting in the spring, everything should be plaited.  This is especially applicable to Hunt Staff and Masters, they should be leading by example.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this!


----------



## MissySmythe (1 November 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			Out of consideration for the staff, for one thing.  It is usual practice NOT to plait second horses.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Well I have clearly known a lot of inconsiderate hunting people over the past x many years then LOL. I consider it MOST unusual as does everyone I have mentioned the subject to, including hunt staff!


----------



## chico7 (1 November 2010)

Yep we always do! there has only beeen one time when they werent done (emergency)
As we are grooms that arent based at kennels we just deliver. You should always plait as it is masters and staff who should be smart and leading example.


----------



## spacefaer (1 November 2010)

As a matter of interest, all our hunt staff horses are hogged. One of our joint masters  also hogs his horses.  

I would always plait second horses, however


----------



## Maesfen (1 November 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			Out of consideration for the staff, for one thing.  It is usual practice NOT to plait second horses.
		
Click to expand...

What is there to consider?  It's a groom's job to turn out hunters as they should be turned out, it's all part of the job, why do the job if you're not prepared to do your best?   Whether it's for first horse or second it should make no difference, plaiting's only a 20 minute job at most and five minutes to unplait.  If they can't be bothered to do that they shouldn't be in that job.

Sorry, off soapbox now............


----------



## Eagle_day (1 November 2010)

Plaiting is a Victorian affectation at best, but I suppose is now fashionable and must be tolerated.  It is, however, standard practice in Leicestershire NEVER to plait second horses.  It's nothing to do with being 'bothered' but having more useful things to do.


----------



## JDH (1 November 2010)

Ice maiden please plait for second horses it will be noticed! Previously they were unplaited


----------



## oakash (2 November 2010)

Depends on the quality of the stud groom and hunt staff and, mostly, the Master's standards. I would agree with Maesfen - the second horses are hunting, therefore should be plaited. First horse might go lame in the first field, for example. But...if you have a good run, then who gives a toss anyway..


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (2 November 2010)

Yes to plaiting all second horses unless its your own and you can't be arsed.

Is your husband making you work hard?!!


----------



## natalia (2 November 2010)

Two ways of looking at this, firstly our horses are only meant to be plaited if its a lawn meet (although ovb. most do anyway) so after the meet and on to second horse they can be plaited or unplaited. I'm not personally bothered, our master had second horse out today and was unplaited.


----------



## Marion Lampart (3 November 2010)

spacefaer said:



			As a matter of interest, all our hunt staff horses are hogged. One of our joint masters  also hogs his horses.  

I would always plait second horses, however
		
Click to expand...

hi.. I have been horse riding fo abou 3 months now and im @ canter level but i cant eve put the bridel on one of the ponnys i know , she always struggels , arrrrrrh


----------



## icemaiden113 (3 November 2010)

Thanks for all your comments! Some very interesting ones! 

Eagle Day - I understand what your saying as a groom in the lincs leics county we did not plait 2nd horses! 
Neither do the Rockwood so interesting comments there!

JDH -Plaited as requested!!! 

And Carolineb - he always makes me work hard!!! He was very excited nervous and over the top yesterday (opening meet) Wanted to know if everything was ready - at 9.30am!!!!!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (4 November 2010)

Love the look of florence...!!


----------



## Steeleydan (5 November 2010)

Eagle_Day, dont know where in Leics your from and not sure where you get it from "Its customrey in Leics not to plat 2nd horses.
I used to be stud groom for one of the Quorn masters, and my 2nd horse were ALWAYS plaited, so were the hunt staff, and others I saw were.


----------



## Baydale (5 November 2010)

Steeleydan said:



			Eagle_Day, dont know where in Leics your from and not sure where you get it from "Its customrey in Leics not to plat 2nd horses.
I used to be stud groom for one of the Quorn masters, and my 2nd horse were ALWAYS plaited, so were the hunt staff, and others I saw were.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you said that Steeleydan, as I'm groom for a Belvoir master and always plait the second horse as I understood this to be the correct form.


----------



## Gamebird (5 November 2010)

MissySmythe said:



			Absolutely! Why on earth would anyone NOT plait second horses?
		
Click to expand...

I take our huntsman and Master's second horses out for them most Tuesdays. We aren't a big hunt and don't have a hunt groom. I have a half day from my full time job which means that I finish at 12.30. I take 2-3 second horses out neat, smart and tidy (hoof oil etc. etc. and I'm always in tweed and shirt and tie) but there is no time for me to plait them if they want them before dark! By the time I've tacked and loaded them up, found where the hunt have got to and ridden/led them to the correct person it's often nearly 2pm.

Having said that we do have two which are hogged .

I'm all for appearances, respect and tradition but not every one has staff and time on their hands and sometimes neat, tidy and correct will have to do!


----------



## MissySmythe (5 November 2010)

Baydale said:



			I'm glad you said that Steeleydan, as I'm groom for a Belvoir master and always plait the second horse as I understood this to be the correct form.
		
Click to expand...

Am glad to hear this too, I have been around for rather a while (admittedly  hunted less since 2004) and have never seen anything else. With best regards to the poster who quoted me, I see the point, and am very glad you make such efforts, but I am talking about my experience, so I hope you understand. 
I have total respect for all those who plait second horses!


----------



## MissySmythe (5 November 2010)

Gamebird said:



			I take our huntsman and Master's second horses out for them most Tuesdays. We aren't a big hunt and don't have a hunt groom. I have a half day from my full time job which means that I finish at 12.30. I take 2-3 second horses out neat, smart and tidy (hoof oil etc. etc. and I'm always in tweed and shirt and tie) but there is no time for me to plait them if they want them before dark! By the time I've tacked and loaded them up, found where the hunt have got to and ridden/led them to the correct person it's often nearly 2pm.

Having said that we do have two which are hogged .

I'm all for appearances, respect and tradition but not every one has staff and time on their hands and sometimes neat, tidy and correct will have to do!
		
Click to expand...


Applaud your efforts! Have said a bit more on previous post. Happy hunting!


----------



## Maesfen (6 November 2010)

Steeleydan said:



			Eagle_Day, dont know where in Leics your from and not sure where you get it from "Its customrey in Leics not to plat 2nd horses.
I used to be stud groom for one of the Quorn masters, and my 2nd horse were ALWAYS plaited, so were the hunt staff, and others I saw were.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to know that some are keeping their standards up.  When I used to visit on a Friday (only a car follower, sadly) it was very unusual to see anyone unplaited, first or second horses so I can't see how you think it's customary at all.  Only gate shutters 'should' be un plaited as a rule.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (6 November 2010)

Eagle_day said:



			Plaiting is a Victorian affectation at best, but I suppose is now fashionable and must be tolerated.  It is, however, standard practice in Leicestershire NEVER to plait second horses.  It's nothing to do with being 'bothered' but having more useful things to do.
		
Click to expand...

Times have certainly changed then as i always plaited up in Leicestershire when i worked there, second horse or not second horse- we are going back  to the early 80s, mind you.


----------

